# My thread was taken down off Mouseowners



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a rental up on mouse owners, for a week in October that I happened to book October 1- 8  (SAT - Sat).  I didn't know they had a (new)  rule no weekend to weekend rentals even if you own DVC.  This is to try to weed out potential RCI exchange rentals.  I posted that, "IMO this is silly".  I didn't give any reason but.... I feel, it is silly is because, it penalizes legit owners, from renting their points.  I for example have some borrowed points in this ressie, I would like to rent them all and not be stuck with 23 points that I would have to rent on another thread, just because they are suspicious this is a rci rental.

Someone at MO sent me a message about it so I changed my add to say  Oct 1 -7, and on a separate reservation I have the night of the 8th. If anyone would like a full week (which is true, because I had a wait list pull the 8th)   This is also when I posted the "IMO silly"

 The administrator,  after a week of having this post up, posted "if you don't like our rules don't use our boards"  Took down my rental, won't let me post anything new, also seems to have made it so I can't send or receive private messages?   This seems extreme to me.  What do yo think I should do?  I mean besides the obvious, in the future not post any opinion what so ever about a posting rule!!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you should have definitely contacted the moderator of that board directly, rather than comment publicly.  I think this is only respectful because most of these rule changes are well-thought through and you may not be privy to all the reasons behind them.  You should give them a chance to tell you before criticizing board policy, especially if you need something from them (like a place to post your rental).

That said, the main reason I stopped posting on/visiting Disboards is because of the crazy draconian rules on their rental/trade boards, so I definitely know how you feel.

At this point, I would contact mods, apologize for infraction and find out what to do to reinstate your membership and how you can go about making the rental (if indeed you can).  Otherwise, list it on the TUG marketplace or similar location, let a rental service rent it out, or cancel and bank your points.  If you are interested in a trade and can cancel a rebook for a different time, PM me.

Good luck, sorry this happened to you!

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2011)

That's ridiculous.  I see so many RCI rentals of exchanges on Craig's List and eBay currently, and it makes me crazy.  But DVC owners should be allowed to rent full weeks with weekends included on the forums.  

I think Disboard and Mouseowners are making a mistake.  They should set up a thread explaining the rules of rental, and encourage people to let the moderators know if a rental they get is an RCI exchange, then ban that renter.  The reason they should ban that person is an RCI exchange could get cancelled on the renter, if RCI gets wise, and then Mouseowners could feel responsible for the problem.  They don't need that.

Your post reads like a rental ad.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what is worse - having people rent RCI exchanges and undercut DVC owners trying to rent their points or not allowing DVC owners to rent a full week reservation.

Not picking sides on this one, but I understand why it's being done - although it doesn't mean I like it either.  

Chris


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

heathpack said:


> I think you should have definitely contacted the moderator of that board directly, rather than comment publicly.
> 
> I did think of this a bit before I posted, that is why I made the comment so brief.  I guess you are correct that maybe I should of not commented at all!    But still, a comment, a scolding I get but to pull down my rental and make it hard for me to contact people who are interested in the reservation.  I just feel this Admin is a little extreme.  This is a prime sold out reservation, (priced fairly) if anyone wanted these dates you could not just call up and get it, and I only have a couple weeks before I will cancel the ressie if I cannot use it.  I know there were people on MO looking for this ressie.  So the admin just hurt them as well as me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I did try to leave the admin a message and have had no response!


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's ridiculous.  I see so many RCI rentals of exchanges on Craig's List and eBay currently, and it makes me crazy.  But DVC owners should be allowed to rent full weeks with weekends included on the forums.
> 
> I think Disboard and Mouseowners are making a mistake.  They should set up a thread explaining the rules of rental, and encourage people to let the moderators know if a rental they get is an RCI exchange, then ban that renter.  The reason they should ban that person is an RCI exchange could get cancelled on the renter, if RCI gets wise, and then Mouseowners could feel responsible for the problem.  They don't need that.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I thought it was very obvious this was a DVC rental, especially after I got a message from the MO member who informed me of the new rule.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 15, 2011)

6 Scoops,

There was a sticky about these new rules somewhere on MO.  I can't find it now but if you were a regular on MO you would have seen it cause it caused quite a ruckus when they first posted it.  I think that's why you're not getting much sympathy from the site owners.  

I think that pleading ignorance and forgiveness might go a long way rather than arguing with whether you like their rules.  

I think the MO owners are doing what they can to put a stop to something that RCI obviously can't or won't do.  

We know it's an issue and it's hurting the DVC points owners who are trying to legitimately rent their owned points.  I for one don't want to see DVC points to go the way of Wyndham points where it's cheaper to rent from just about anyone than own there.  That isn't the case yet but with this stuff going on it's only a matter of time.   

Have you thought about doing a direct exchange with someone?  I've traded DVC points ressies for things I couldn't get easily thru RCI like Hershey or Presidential units at nice Wyndhams.  You might have a taker.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

chriskre said:


> 6 Scoops,
> 
> There was a sticky about these new rules somewhere on MO.  I can't find it now but if you were a regular on MO you would have seen it cause it caused quite a ruckus when they first posted it.  I think that's why you're not getting much sympathy from the site owners.
> 
> ...



I'm not a regular on MO cause I spend to much time one tug!!  haha
I did not know it caused a ruckus.  I don't need their sympathy, I just would like them to be fair.  I feel it is a disservice to all who use their board to rent.  I get they didn't like my little comment so fine, take issue with it.  The comment they posted would of been fair warning!!  I was not given a chance to respond at all.  

Thanks for the suggestion, This actually was set up for a direct exchange that I had to back out of.  That is why I had a full week booked.  I did a direct exchange last year with someone at Atlantis.  It worked out so well.  This year, I was trying for Hawaii Marriott in March, I needed to back out and now I have this great ressie, I could cancel or rent.  I'd rather rent it.   Oh well someone who would like this ressie, is going to miss out!    I had a message just last night from someone who wanted to rent it.  I can't respond and they will not get it.  Can the admins read private messages?  The admin took it down after I got an offer on my rental?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

The rule was put in place cause of the rapid increase of RCI weeks being put up for rent on the site. R/T transactions are between owner and renter, however most of the renters are unaware of the risks/penalties of renting an exchanged week. Almost all of the renters that rent the "confirmed" weeks are non-DVC owners and non-timeshare owners. Also, it is not very common for DVC owners to rent full weeks, then post them as a rental. They are doing more good in protecting DVC owners, then hurting them with their fight against the RCI exchangers, dumping DVC weeks for cheap. 

So to try and continually police the board, it is easier to eliminate all weekly renters....which was mostly made up of RCI exchanges. To blatantly try to circumvent the rules, after it was made public and be "wise" about it, did not go well.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

To blatantly try to circumvent the rules, after it was made public and be "wise" about it, did not go well.[/QUOTE]

There was no circumvention of the rules at all!  As soon as I was informed about it I posted oct 1-7 and if anyone also wants the night of 8th I still have that as well on a separate reservation!  I clearly stated I could shorten reservation if they wanted!  I wasn't trying to be wise just stating an opinion!  I didn't know differing opinions weren't allowed on mouse owners forums!  I think I must have touched on a sore spot!!  Oops!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2011)

So you can advertise your RCI exchange as five days, and then tell the renter it's really for 7 later on.  How much sense does that make?  Anyone can rent an RCI exchange week for 5 of the days and make a lot of money.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So you can advertise your RCI exchange as five days, and then tell the renter it's really for 7 later on.  How much sense does that make?  Anyone can rent an RCI exchange week for 5 of the days and make a lot of money.



I was thinking the same thing!  I just happened to book sat to sat,  didn't think about the suspicion I would encounter!   Was also origanily going to trade with a Marriott owner.   Any one can advertise a lesser amount of days with a Rci exchange,  I have never checked into an exchange,  so can't you even arrive on a later day?  Dvc members that miss the first day loose entire reservation.  Unless you cancel ahead of time!  I understand more about why this policy was made,  I still think it won't really solve anything and restricts actual dvc owners.  But that is just MHO,  glad I can post that here!


----------



## chriskre (Aug 15, 2011)

6scoops said:


> To blatantly try to circumvent the rules, after it was made public and be "wise" about it, did not go well.



There was no circumvention of the rules at all!  As soon as I was informed about it I posted oct 1-7 and if anyone also wants the night of 8th I still have that as well on a separate reservation!  I clearly stated I could shorten reservation if they wanted!  I wasn't trying to be wise just stating an opinion!  I didn't know differing opinions weren't allowed on mouse owners forums!  I think I must have touched on a sore spot!!  Oops!![/QUOTE]

I understand totally what you were trying to do but unfortunately it was such a widespread problem that they kinda had to take an all or none stance on this.  You just happened to be an innocent bystander in this war on rentals.  Sorry you couldn't rent your ressie.   



rickandcindy23 said:


> So you can advertise your RCI exchange as five days, and then tell the renter it's really for 7 later on.  How much sense does that make?  Anyone can rent an RCI exchange week for 5 of the days and make a lot of money.



Not a whole heck of alot of sense but at least they're trying which is more than I can say for RCI.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So you can advertise your RCI exchange as five days, and then tell the renter it's really for 7 later on.  How much sense does that make?  Anyone can rent an RCI exchange week for 5 of the days and make a lot of money.



Sure....But at that point, you are already breaking the trust to your renter. We can't control what is said or done in private. But at least the effort has been made to deter RCI exchange rentals.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

6scoops said:


> To blatantly try to circumvent the rules, after it was made public and be "wise" about it, did not go well.



There was no circumvention of the rules at all!  As soon as I was informed about it I posted oct 1-7 and if anyone also wants the night of 8th I still have that as well on a separate reservation!  I clearly stated I could shorten reservation if they wanted!  I wasn't trying to be wise just stating an opinion!  I didn't know differing opinions weren't allowed on mouse owners forums!  I think I must have touched on a sore spot!!  Oops!![/QUOTE]

Sure you did...

You were still advertising a 7 day rental....6+1=7 and this was the same rental that you were notified of violating rules. 

Trying to be "clever" and rewording the ad to be a 6 plus 1 didn't fly.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

> I understand totally what you were trying to do but unfortunately it was such a widespread problem that they kinda had to take an all or none stance on this.  You just happened to be an innocent bystander in this war on rentals.  Sorry you couldn't rent your ressie.



It was getting to be a huge problem. There were renters with 5-10 ads of exchanges under cutting legitimate owners and rentals for less then maintenance fees.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 15, 2011)

So on MO, do you just get kicked off for a rules infraction?

H


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

heathpack said:


> So on MO, do you just get kicked off for a rules infraction?
> 
> H




No...Banning of members are very rare. Except for spammers.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

6scoops said:


> There was no circumvention of the rules at all!  As soon as I was informed about it I posted oct 1-7 and if anyone also wants the night of 8th I still have that as well on a separate reservation!  I clearly stated I could shorten reservation if they wanted!  I wasn't trying to be wise just stating an opinion!  I didn't know differing opinions weren't allowed on mouse owners forums!  I think I must have touched on a sore spot!!  Oops!!




Per a silly posting rule IMO:

I have Oct. 1 -7 in a 1bedroom Savanna View villa kidani village

I also have Oct. 8th in a 1 bedroom Savanna View kidani village, on a completely different reservation, if anyone would like to stay a entire week!

I can shorten this reservation, but to change the dates or add on would be almost impossible, because they are sold out for food and wine fest!!

Not sure why you feel the rules don't apply to you and is only silly cause you don't want to follow it. 

Also to note, someone responded.....

I may need a room on the 8th. If no one is intersted in the entire stay, let me know how much you are asking for the Saturday night.

Then you bumped the thread several more times over the next seven days.

Since your reservation was already broken up, you could have easily rented the one night. 

You play victim....but your are not an as innocent as you plead.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 15, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> No...Banning of members are very rare. Except for spammers.



So is the OP banned?  

H


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

heathpack said:


> So is the OP banned?
> 
> H



No, the OP had their pm privileges suspended for not following the rules.....not once, but twice.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 15, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> No, the OP had their pm privileges suspended for not following the rules.....not once, but twice.



Oh, whew.  So she can go back eventually.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Oh, whew.  So she can go back eventually.



She can go back now.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Per a silly posting rule IMO:
> 
> I have Oct. 1 -7 in a 1bedroom Savanna View villa kidani village
> 
> ...



You are very* Biast*, so your opinion of me, well I'll take that with a grain of salt!!

Your* Friend *the Admin, would of never taken such extreme measures had I not made the comment Silly!   She or he (your good friend, whoever they are) did not like my opinion, and that is what this entire thing is really about.  It is not about me, not following the rule.  This is a new rule that I now know your friend took a lot of flack for.  I touched on a very sore subject.  

My post started out very innocent, then I got a message from someone accusing me of renting a rci exchange.  So I changed my post to read the above. In my particular situation, I had to wait over 2 months for the night of the 8th on a wait list it borrowed into my next years points,  I did not want to just let a Holiday weekend night go.  That entire week is booked solid at that resort.  What if the person who rents  the week really wanted it. I was trying to be thoughful of the person who ended up with the reservation.   I had several different offers.  I let that person know, I would rent the 8th if no one takes the entire week.  I also had someone ask me for a few days in the middle, by the time I got back to them they had rented from someone else.  I did, however, reply yes to that person and was going to reply yes to the Saturday night person as well.  

Here is the rule, the part about it being "easy" for actual DVC owner, is BS.  It is a inconvenience for owners.  I had a wait list, I borrowed points so to just cancel would of not been, and I quote "easy enough"!!


Restricted and Prohibited Ads
Please note that re-rental and/or resale of RCI- and/or II-based DVC reservations is NOT PERMITTED on MouseOwners.com. In an effort to decrease the number of illegal RCI and II re-rentals of DVC reservations, seven-day weekend reservations (i.e., Fri - Fri, Sat - Sat, and Sun - Sun) ads also are prohibited. While we realize that this new rule may cause some consternation among some users, it should be easy enough for actual DVC owners to add or subtract days from a given reservation, thus alleviating this problem.


*And I did not have my pm, revoked twice, that is a lie!!  This was a first for me. *


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2011)

> Not a whole heck of alot of sense but at least they're trying which is more than I can say for RCI.



RCI is pretty powerless with those eBay listings.  I think the only way to shut them down would be for RCI to rent every one, bid highest, do the Buy It Now on those offering it, and stopping all of them that way. 

It really looks like these "renters" are mostly PCC's, including Selling Time Guys and Redweeks4less.  I picture them renting just one or two per RCI account they have access to.  They tell the owners to give them their log-in information for RCI, and these sellers book the DVC to rent on eBay.  It's not like there is one account for all of the listings Redweeks4less or "Rentingtimeguys" are putting on eBay.  Perhaps they can figure it out with CC #'s used to pay exchange and guest fees.  I don't know.  

My RCI friend would probably like to turn them in.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see the point in complaining about one board's moderation policies on another board.  Each has different standards on what is and isn't acceptable. Just the way it goes.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 16, 2011)

*Point*



bnoble said:


> I don't see the point in complaining about one board's moderation policies on another board.  Each has different standards on what is and isn't acceptable. Just the way it goes.



Originally, I was just asking for advice, and that was the point.


----------

